# First grow EVAR!!! Srsly!



## SadMan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey all, how's it going? So bad news and good news.
Bad news- my seed order is two weeks late.
Good News- my setup is complete on my grow room!:ccc:

I'm still not sure how it's gonna go though, so I thinks to myself, Sadman, why not get an early start on things? So here you have it. 

Went and got a JiffyKit from Wally world, and just put in some seeds I've been saving for a while now. 72 seeds, completely random. 24 are all the same and the other 48 are all completely mixed. Hoping that if at least half sprout that I'll end up with at least a dozen luscious ladies to nurture. My only photo-taker-majiggy is my cellular, so pics will likely be few, but I'll do what I can.

Wish me luck!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 14, 2010)

what's the set up like?


----------



## sike89 (Feb 14, 2010)

so for your first grow you will have a ton of plants? maybe it might be better to have a few plants and take really good care of them and see what you can learn from them and use the knowledge from this grow to have a much larger and more successful one later on?  but thats just me what kind of lights and stuff will you be using?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2010)

SadMan420 said:
			
		

> Hey all, how's it going? So bad news and good news.
> Bad news- my seed order is two weeks late.
> Good News- my setup is complete on my grow room!:ccc:
> 
> ...



My word, where are you going to put all those plants?  How big is your grow room?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2010)

Lol. Dude you have no idea how much trouble your asking for, strain and maintenence wise.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, those would be quite a chore to tackle for a first time grow.  I maintain no more than eight plants, as a rule, and I find myself doing something to them everyday.  

Please make sure to have a digital pH meter.  As a lot of us here know, all other factors such as light, temperature, proper fertilizer, etc., can be be dialed in perfectly, but if the pH isn't correct, then the plants end up sick.  Sick plants bum people out.

I think it's a good idea to learn using the bag seed.  You already have them, you can save your online seeds for later.  But, I'd try  a small garden first, either way.


----------



## SadMan420 (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha, thanks for the input. Ya I'm probably biting off more than I can chew, but that's the best way to learn. I don't plan on finishing more than 10 or 12 plants, I'll pick and choose the best as I'm going. Considering that this will be for four people, I think that is a good number for a trial run. That's all this is, I wanna get a better feel for the process before I germ my orders.

Sadly, none of them have popped their heads up yet. I think it was too cold in the room I was using, so I stuck a heating pad under it this morning.


----------



## SadMan420 (Feb 17, 2010)

It took three days, but my first little ones stuck their heads up today! Moved the sprouts to a window sill where can catch some morning rays. Hopefully I'll be seeing some real foliage soon.:hubba:


----------

